# 2010 CRC, Section R311.4



## kilted_john (Feb 22, 2011)

A new Code for me to digest this year.

One thing that has come to my attention and would like some validation.  It states in this section, "For habitable levels or basements located _*more than one story*_ above or *more than one story* below an egress door ...", it would be my understanding that "*more than one story*" is defined as a story above or below the first story of the exiting ground floor with the egress door.  In other words, the second story or more either above or below the exiting ground floor with the egress door is where this section applies.

What I just said, does that make sense?  Or is it all the floors immediately above or below the exiting ground floor with the egress door?

TIA ... Your thoughts and comments are appreciated.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 23, 2011)

> In other words, the second story or more either above or below the exiting ground floor with the egress door is where this section applies.


No the second story is only one story above or below. *More than one story *would be the 3rd level IMHO.


----------



## Alias (Feb 23, 2011)

First off, welcome to the forum kilted_john!
​

Quote: 
​

"R311.4 Vertical egress. Egress from habitable levels including
​habitable attics and 




_basements _not provided with an egress



door in accordance with Section R311.2 shall be by 
​




_one or_



_more ramps _
​




in accordance with Section R311.8 or _one or more_



_stairways _
​




in accordance with Section R311. 7 or both. _For habitable_




_levels or basements located more than one story above or_

_more than one story below an egress door, the maximum travel_

_distance from any occupied point to a stairway or ramp that_

_provides egress from such habitable level or basement, shall_
​_not exceed 50 feet _(15 _240 mm)."_

I will have to agree with mtlogcabin that this section would pertain to a third floor/attic or second basement application. 

There have been numerous discussions on attic access/stairways, etc. You can check the archives for those if interested. 

Sue, where the west still lives..............


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 27, 2011)

Touche!

Most reasonable code designations would addreass that as a LEVEL ABOVE or BELOW the/a level of Exit Discharge

thus avoiding the possible conflict with the DEFINED Story above or below grade


----------

